# Oil Pressure Question



## CodeRedSE-R (Feb 24, 2007)

I got my SE-R about a week ago and I'm a little worried about the oil pressure. So before I take it in to service i figured I would see if it's normal. My oil pressure hangs right around zero(what I am guessing to be about 10psi) when the car is warm at an idle. It goes up right away when you rev it up, but the idle make me nervous. So is this normal?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

mine does the same thing, I think it has something to do with running synthetic oil. I have no problems with the engine as far as overheating but it does tend to eat the oil if you run it over the oil change.. (at all) but nothing I have really worried about. no leaks


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Same thing happens to me, but I'm using regular oil. As long as it doesn't drop all the way to 0, I doubt there's anything to worry about.


----------



## CodeRedSE-R (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, that makes me feel beter. What kind of oil do you guys run?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I run Castroil GTX synthetic in mine, love it, plus i got turned away from penzoil when I helped my friend rebuild his 350... NASTY... lol I would go Castoril or Mobil 1... but thats just cause i'm a chevy guy...


----------

